# HELP-- i am smoking for a LARGE group



## jasonh2

I will be smoking some meat for about 200 people in a couple of weeks in IA for an auction. If anybody can give me some idea of what meats would be best for a large group and how much to buy i would be very appriciative.


----------



## cheech

Well let's see where do we start.

What kind of smoker do you have and do you have the room for lots of meat or will you precook and reheat?

With just the info I have here I would (I love the stuff) do pulled pork. You can do it ahead of time and reheat with some electric food warmers. 

The other option would be to roast a whole hog


----------



## jasonh2

Cheech, i like the way you think. I have a trailer smoker that is 24x 60 single rack.  i will have the ability to precook and reheat. i would like to do a couple of meats. i can fit a whole hog on there (would be great). i am thinking beef  brisket  and pork shoulder. any idea on how much to buy???


----------



## cheech

I will have to look it up but I believe I figure on 1-1.5lbs of pulled pork per person. But then a bit extra is always a good idea so there are leftovers, which I never have any.


----------



## ba_loko

Jason, welcome to the forum.

I would plan on preparing approx 1/2 lbs/person.  Will there be additional side dishes too?


----------



## ba_loko

Sorry, Cheech.  I guess we posted at the same time.


----------



## jasonh2

there will be chips and beans also... thanks for the quick response gents


----------



## deejaydebi

Briskets and butts would be my suggestion. I feed about one guy per 1/2 pound of raw butt with a tater salad side at work.


----------



## smok_n_okie

them must be some skinny eaters.. 8oz per person (i'm guessing mostly all adults)don't seem like much.. course most don't eat like me ..lol


----------



## johnd49455

I'm with Cheech on this one. Most who have never had true BBQ will like it so much they will eat quite a bit more than they normally would.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I did a BBQ with several different kinds of meat & 77 people ate almost 100 # of meat with nothing left & some wanting more. That included a pot luck & 20# of smoked potatoes & grilled brat burgers & 15# of Hotdogs for the kids.


----------



## bbq bubba

Is this a volunteer cook or a paid gig?


----------

